# Yip Yap Banana Snaps



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

This recipe was in the May 23, 2006 issue of Woman's World magazine in an article about pet bakeries.

Yip Yap Banana Snaps

Preheat oven to 400 degrees Farenheit.
Mix together 1 1/2 cups all purpose flour, 1/2 tsp. baking soda and 3/4 tsp. ground cinnamon in a large bowl. Stir in 3/4 cup canola oil, 2 large mashed bananas, 1/2 cup honey and 1 large egg until smooth. Fold in 1 3/4 cup quick rolled oats. Drop by rounded teaspoonful, 1 1/2 inches apart onto 2 ungreased baking sheets. Bake 12-15 minutes until golden. Cool before serving to your pooch.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh I like that idea. I've been trying to figure out what to make for Matrix's birthday as a treat since he doesn't have any pooch friends for a party. I wanted to make a cake but this sounds better. Thanks!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Those sound really tasty- I might be tempted to try one!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> Those sound really tasty- I might be tempted to try one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is what i was thinking...Yum!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Someone try it, then let my know if your baby likes them, or if you like them...







That way if it's a no go, I don't have to cook for nothing.


----------

